# What Military Is This??



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey people.

Im browsing on ebay, and ive spotted this great looking watch, can somebody please tell me a little more about it. Why is the price so low? is this a normal price for this kind of watch? i mean, diver's ofently are not so cheap

ebay.com 180170440809


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

It's a Kronos. I believe it is a homage of a CWC military diver. Here's a couple of pics of mine. Great watches and excellent time keepers. Not sure of the movement as I haven't had the back off mine yet.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think that this is ray wongs site. i've had 6 off of him and they've all been spot on. he also ships in about 5 days fron HK.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

is this watch, by the quality of the movment/general materials better then the Seiko 007/monster series?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nono said:


> is this watch, by the quality of the movment/general materials better then the Seiko 007/monster series?


no!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No Nono...

Those are Chineasey look alike watches, I like them, and for the money are fine, dont expect Seiko Diver quality though..In fact I wouldnt trust the water resistace rating really....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

No Nono...way wong.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> No Nono...way wong.


Tee Hee


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

These are fine watches for everyday use, but as for swimming/diving then it would have to be a Seiko.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

to be honest they aint to bad for water sports. i did a bit of water ski-ing/wind-surfing snorkling, and wore the watch everyday in the pool and sea with no adverse affects on the watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> to be honest they aint to bad for water sports. i did a bit of water ski-ing/wind-surfing snorkling, and wore the watch everyday in the pool and sea with no adverse affects on the watch


I can swim a depth!!!







Just the one, mind.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm...seiko 007 or monster then!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nono said:


> hmmm...seiko 007 or monster then!!!


get both! they both have there merits! if it were one, i'd go for the monster everytime, oh and put it on a lumpy!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry...lumpy???

my vocabulary is not that big


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A "lumpy" is a watch bracelet of good design and quality that some members seem to like.









I don't have a picture of one, but I think someone else will provide one soon.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

oh that "lumpy"









well, i think rubber looks a little better, but the lumpy is better for summer because your hand isint swetting all the time, the rubber is horrible. Maybe leather strap or some fiber woud look nice


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I swap mine between a nato and a black leather strap, but the nato looks the best imo.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

or a nice orange nato or rhino


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got a 'Rayla' (as they are sometimes called) and I find it excellent for the money. It has proven OK for swimming on the one occasion that I inadvertently forgot I had it on...... Having said that they are not as good as the Seikos. The Monsters and 007/009/031 series are obviously higher quality watches - when you compare them alongside each other you will see straight away.

However not only are the Ray Wong watches cheaper they are far scarcer so my suggestion (if you can afford it) is to buy them both. That way you get a functional divers watch and an attractive quasi-miltary watch as well.

Rob


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

here are a couple of fellow forum members Pseudo Ruhla's. These are both stunning watches, and i would love to own both!

first up is dappers Pseudo Ruhla










(picture and watch both dapper)

2nd up is mac's rhula










picture and watch are both mac's)

Both of these in my opinion are quality. I think that they are all derived from this










(pic taken from the RLT photo gallery)

The plorof (as i have learnt from here) is one of the most imitated.

Big respect to Dapper and mac for using there pictures


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> 2nd up is mac's rhula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Shawn but you are wrong on both counts it isn`t my photo & it isn`t my watch, that is an original East German NVA [Nationale Volksarmee] Ruhla, see here...  The NVA Kampfschwimmer

This is my Ray Wong.....

*Kronos Pseudo-Ruhla ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










I do also have a version of his `CWC` style watch....

*Kronos Mission Timer *










It is a nice, well made watch which is worth the money even though it only has a cheap unjeweled, though admittedly ETA, movement.

I agree with Rob, buy both the CWC style Kronos (the Pseudo Ruhla is a lot more expensive at approx Â£90 compared to Â£30 but is a better watch) and a Seiko.

Regarding the Seiko I`d go for the SKX007 as the Monsters are IMO uglier then Cinderalla`s big sisters


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd up is mac's rhula
> ...


sorry mac.......i did a search on the forum and found this and thought it was yours......

sorry mate


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


No probs, reading the text I can see in that thread it could appear as though it was my watch


----------

